# Proper brush for a Yorkie/Maltese



## Gibson (Mar 16, 2008)

I just got my little puppy today (12 weeks old) and I'm looking to get a brush for him. I bought a slicker brush, but am not sure if it's the right one. It seems kind of "pokey". So I wanted to check on here and see what I should be using. 

Thanks

Chris/Gibson


----------



## Dogluvr (Feb 14, 2008)

A pin brush will work great.


----------



## Kittie Gee (Mar 11, 2008)

Pick up a good comb, one that has tips that are wider at one end and closer at the other end.. Brand name - Greyhound.


----------



## acanoffleas (Jan 15, 2008)

A combination of brushing with your slicker brush and a metal comb is ideal for yorkies and malteses. A slicker brush alone doesn't get all the way down to the skin and might lead to matting, but by using a comb you can prevent this.


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

For a Yorkie/Maltese mix, I would have to ask what type of hairstyle you intend to maintain before recommending a brush.

If you want your dog to have long, flowing hair you will use only a pin brush (NO little rounded tips on the ends of the pins! They tear the coat to pieces) followed by a greyhound comb, probably once a day. A soft slicker will help to take out any small mats you find.

If you plan to keep the hair short, a soft slicker and a greyhound comb will suffice. Since many toy breeds have trouble with build-up of matter on the inner corners of the eyes, I always recommend that people comb that out with a flea comb daily as well.

In any case, you need to brush all the way from the skin to the ends of the coat, and there is no time like the present to teach your puppy to accept and enjoy a daily, full brushing.


----------



## Gibson (Mar 16, 2008)

Perfect!

Thanks so much guys! I've been using a comb and slicker brush daily to get him used to it. It seems to be working pretty well. I plan on keeping the coat fairly short, as that is how it is now and I like it. 

I appreciate the advice.


----------



## RoxysPack (Sep 22, 2007)

I picked up a brush made with Boar's Hair, it's a great slicker even though it is actually meant for human hair. Our vet loves it and recommends it to everyone because it really distributes the oils evenly and doesnt' break anything. 
Our dog ate / hated the pin brush. She is getting her hair nice and long though since I groom her daily.


----------

